# Ware's FlowZone TeeJet Nozzle Mod



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I like the FlowZone sprayer, but for the type of spraying I do I really prefer using my TeeJet nozzles.

FlowZone sells this attachment that accepts TeeJet nozzles, but it is currently backordered. It also does not work with TeeJet Quick Caps, have any sort of check valve to prevent drips after shutoff, and it will not accept a tip strainer - all the nice features the dfw_wand spoils us with. 

So in the interest of sensible overkill, I ordered these parts:


Quick Connect to 11/16 Adapter
TeeJet 11/16-16 45° Adapter
TeeJet 11/16-16 Diaphragm Check Nozzle Body
TeeJet 50 Mesh Tip Strainer
TeeJet XR11004-VS Nozzle
TeeJet Quick Cap

And arranged them like this:

​
Then screwed it all together so that it looks like this:



​
The FlowZone shipping price for that little QD to 11/16 adapter was pretty ridiculous, so one thing I might recommend doing different is either calling them and try to negotiate down the shipping price (surely it is a glitch in their settings) or maybe finding a pressure washer QD plug with 1/4 NPT threads and a 1/4 NPT 45 elbow - then purchasing the 1/4 NPT version of the TeeJet Diaphragm Check Nozzle Body. There are several different ways you could put that together - you would just have to make sure that 1) the QD plug matches the socket on the end of the FlowZone wand, and 2) all your 1/4 NPT male and female threads are pointed in the right directions. :thumbup:

And of course the natural progression of this setup would be to put together a 2-3 nozzle boom that attaches to the FlowZone QD socket. :spiteful:


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

I was searching the interwebs for a set up like this and came across this type of adaptor for the quick connect as I'm too impatient to wait for the back ordered one from FlowZone https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200635348_200635348
Fingers crossed it works and is reliable.


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Here's what I'm planning to order. I'll be applying the Holy Trinity aka Bermuda Triangle per the Bermuda Bible. Any suggestions or is there something I may be missing? Also, are there any items I should buy multiples for as backup? Thanks for the inspiration as always. It's been about a week since I've joined TLF and I've learned (and spent) so much.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

SoCalBermuda said:


> I was searching the interwebs for a set up like this and came across this type of adaptor for the quick connect as I'm too impatient to wait for the back ordered one from FlowZone https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200635348_200635348
> Fingers crossed it works and is reliable.


Did this work?


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Has anyone tried this? Can't tell if the 45 degree is 11/16-11/16 or 1/4-11/16? Or 1/4-1/4 if that is even possible? Is the end the where the cap an tip screw on always 11/16? Is so then I can order the check nozzle body and forward correct? What about those washers didn't see part #s or links for those. Thanks and sorry for all the questions this is all new to me. @Ware I plan on getting those 3 tips you linked as a good starting point, do they need special quick connect caps each or will 1 work for all 3 tips?


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Dhark said:


> Has anyone tried this? Can't tell if the 45 degree is 11/16-11/16 or 1/4-11/16? Or 1/4-1/4 if that is even possible? Is the end the where the cap an tip screw on always 11/16? Is so then I can order the check nozzle body and forward correct? What about those washers didn't see part #s or links for those. Thanks and sorry for all the questions this is all new to me. @Ware I plan on getting those 3 tips you linked as a good starting point, do they need special quick connect caps each or will 1 work for all 3 tips?


This is what worked for me: 1/4" female pressure washer quick connect ordered from Ebay, TeeJet 1/4" 45° Nozzle body adapter, TeeJet 11/16" - 16 Thread Adapter.

I bought several tips and quick connect caps and mesh strainers from SpraySmarter. The quick connect caps arrived with washers.


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Dhark said:


> Has anyone tried this? Can't tell if the 45 degree is 11/16-11/16 or 1/4-11/16? Or 1/4-1/4 if that is even possible? Is the end the where the cap an tip screw on always 11/16? Is so then I can order the check nozzle body and forward correct? What about those washers didn't see part #s or links for those. Thanks and sorry for all the questions this is all new to me. @Ware I plan on getting those 3 tips you linked as a good starting point, do they need special quick connect caps each or will 1 work for all 3 tips?


Sorry, totally forgot to answer your questions. 
I totally ordered the incorrect 45° adapter on my original order and had to make a second order for the right adapter. You don't need one cap per each tip but they're so cheap I got a different color cap per each tip for quick reference.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

The Flowzone adapter is back in stock. But my Cyclone is out of stock so they are shippijg everything together, whenever the sprayers become available again. Cant wait!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't had a chance to use mine much. I was going to the other day, but my FlowZone battery wouldn't take a charge. :bd:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> I haven't had a chance to use mine much. I was going to the other day, but my FlowZone battery wouldn't take a charge. :bd:


Ouch. :?


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> I haven't had a chance to use mine much. I was going to the other day, but my FlowZone battery wouldn't take a charge. :bd:


Same thing happened with my backpack FlowZone. I reached out and they sent a replacement. The process was surprisingly painless.


----------



## Che98008 (Dec 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> So I like the FlowZone sprayer, but for the type of spraying I do I really prefer using my TeeJet nozzles.
> 
> FlowZone sells this attachment that accepts TeeJet nozzles, but it is currently backordered. It also does not work with TeeJet Quick Caps, have any sort of check valve to prevent drips after shutoff, and it will not accept a tip strainer - all the nice features the dfw_wand spoils us with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinecone (Jan 15, 2020)

@Ware How did you line yours up straight? Teflon tape?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pinecone said:


> @Ware How did you line yours up straight? Teflon tape?


Yes.


----------



## Pinecone (Jan 15, 2020)

Test run today. Just a diagnostic. No rubber washer on my 1/4" NPT Female pressure washer adapter and didn't notice any leaking. The diaphragm check nozzle is a must! Without it the whole wand empties everywhere. The TeeJet red tip mists a ton as mentioned. I threw in the red tip (Knockoff) from my Chapin 24v and it has less misting, but slightly smaller spray pattern. 1 gallon spray times at 60 psi were 2:10 (TJ) and 2:03 (Chap tip). Great build and excellent addition to the FZ!


----------



## bulldog5 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Ware 
Anyone have an issue with this on a Cyclone 2, where it stops spraying when the tank gets very low but there is still enough fluid that the pickup is submerged. I have to pull the adapter out of the wand quick connect, pull the trigger to prime it again, then I can put the teejet adapter back in. Seems like its picking up air, which isn't over the 10PSI to break the opening pressure of the check valve.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Ware said:


> So I like the FlowZone sprayer, but for the type of spraying I do I really prefer using my TeeJet nozzles.
> 
> FlowZone sells this attachment that accepts TeeJet nozzles, but it is currently backordered. It also does not work with TeeJet Quick Caps, have any sort of check valve to prevent drips after shutoff, and it will not accept a tip strainer - all the nice features the dfw_wand spoils us with.
> 
> ...


So I have everything for this mod except the 11/16 quick disconnect adapter. Does anyone know where I may find this??


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

So I have everything for this mod except the 11/16 quick disconnect adapter. Does anyone know where I may find this??

https://shop.fzspray.com/collections/adapters/products/quick-connect-to-female-m18-adapter


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Breebz said:


> So I have everything for this mod except the 11/16 quick disconnect adapter. Does anyone know where I may find this??
> 
> https://shop.fzspray.com/collections/adapters/products/quick-connect-to-female-m18-adapter


Thanks...is this the only option you know of?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

GA250 said:


> Breebz said:
> 
> 
> > So I have everything for this mod except the 11/16 quick disconnect adapter. Does anyone know where I may find this??
> ...


 A much simpler conversion would be cutting off the flowzone handle and getting a 1/4 × 1/4" barb adapter. Thats basically all you need to do to use a dfw wand and teejets on the flowzone


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree. I'm not a huge fan of the FlowZone pressure washer handle/trigger.


----------



## Jamie Adams (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Agree. I'm not a huge fan of the FlowZone pressure washer handle/trigger.


I'm not a fan of it either. I purchased Flow Zone's "2-nozzle extendable boom" and upon receipt, the quick connect that attaches the boom to the wand allows the boom to rotate or spin around. Obviously this makes it useless. I've called customer service a few times and their first solution was to rig it myself (they suggested tape! ha!). I wasnt OK with that so i'm now in the process of replacing the pressure washer handle/trigger with their "27.5" standard Fiber wand". This does not have the "quick connect" attachments and should solve the problem.

by the way, for the boom I have upgraded to the nozzles from the DFW sprayer setup and realized that there is no check valve. I absolutely need that. 
*would this check valve fit into the nozzle body used on the DFW wand setup?*
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-check-valve-11750-pp-5.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jamie Adams said:


> by the way, for the boom I have upgraded to the nozzles from the DFW sprayer setup and realized that there is no check valve. I absolutely need that.
> *would this check valve fit into the nozzle body used on the DFW wand setup?*
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-check-valve-11750-pp-5.html


I haven't seen one like that, but I use these. Alternatively, you could use diaphragm check nozzle bodies:


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Ware said:


> Agree. I'm not a huge fan of the FlowZone pressure washer handle/trigger.


did you swap yours out with something else or just learned to deal with it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Agree. I'm not a huge fan of the FlowZone pressure washer handle/trigger.
> ...


I ended up giving the sprayer to a friend. If I had kept it I probably would have swapped the wand.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Appreciate the quick response and nice gesture by you. Was there another backpack sprayer you had that won out? Looks like these flowzones are pretty top notch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> Appreciate the quick response and nice gesture by you. Was there another backpack sprayer you had that won out? Looks like these flowzones are pretty top notch.


Mine was the 9-gallon Monsoon rolling sprayer. They sent it to me as a demo unit when they were first released. It didn't really fit into my lineup here at the new house, so I gave it to someone who would use it.

As for backpack sprayers, I'm still using an old Chapin 20V. Some people have had issues with the Chapin battery sprayers, but mine has been mostly trouble free. I'm not sure what I would replace it with if I was buying today. There are a lot more options than there were when I bought mine.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm looking to build this Teejet Nozzle Mod for the Flowzone and see that Flowzone changed from the quick connect female 11/16 to a quick connect female M18. I don't see a Teejet M18 adapter, does this make the newer Flowzone adapter unable to be used with the upgraded nozzle setup?

Edit, I see now that I could use the quick disconnect to 1/4" female, and a 1/4" to 11/16" 45 degree nozzle body adapter and keep the rest the same.


----------



## Nashville615 (9 mo ago)

For what its worth I hit up flow zone for the info on that hose connector that connects to the gun. The hose and that connector is M18 1.5. So if your not getting a good thread with the 11/16 adapters that's the reason.

I ordered one of these adapters that converts the M18 1.5 to 1/4 npt:
https://www.highflowfuel.com/metric-to-pipe-npt-reducer-bushing/?sku=PHX-B1814-3

Going to see how that works. Also did anyone figure out what flow control valve works best with the typhoon?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Nashville615 Thanks for that info. I always suspected those threads to be M18, not 11/16


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Nashville615 said:


> For what its worth I hit up flow zone for the info on that hose connector that connects to the gun. The hose and that connector is M18 1.5. So if your not getting a good thread with the 11/16 adapters that's the reason.
> 
> I ordered one of these adapters that converts the M18 1.5 to 1/4 npt:
> https://www.highflowfuel.com/metric-to-pipe-npt-reducer-bushing/?sku=PHX-B1814-3
> ...





Monocot Master said:


> @Nashville615 Thanks for that info. I always suspected those threads to be M18, not 11/16


Spraymate, aka Flowzone, has told me through email that the nozzle end of the Tornado is M18x1.5 thread, but there on their website they're selling 11/16" nozzles.... 









Is 11/16"-16 close enough to M18x1.5, maybe with some threadseal tape, that I could just forego a reducer bushing and just get the TeeJet 11/16 QJT8360-NYB quick adapter?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

pp6000v2 said:


> Nashville615 said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth I hit up flow zone for the info on that hose connector that connects to the gun. The hose and that connector is M18 1.5. So if your not getting a good thread with the 11/16 adapters that's the reason.
> ...


I have this model sprayer nah you need a 11/16-16 piece for it to fit properly. I use QJT-NYB on all my sprayers fits perfectly.

Good luck


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Below is a thread related to the subject. Mine is working out real well set up like that:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=28547


----------



## Nashville615 (9 mo ago)

Sorry. I didn't notice the activity on the topic.

The thread is indeed 18 x 1.5. This is the part you need to correctly convert the sprayer:

https://www.highflowfuel.com/metric-to-pipe-npt-reducer-bushing/?sku=PHX-B1814-3

I used the part above with quick disconnect adapters allowing me to switch between the sprayer and the wand. It works great. No leaks and also an added benefit of the quick release connector is it allows the hose to swivel in place instead of binding up.


----------



## Nashville615 (9 mo ago)

Pics of the setup


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance. What is the difference between a check valve and a constant flow c valve


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What is the difference between a check valve and a constant flow c valve


A check valve restricts flow to one direction. A CF valve also regulates pressure.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance. What is the difference between a check valve and a constant flow c valve
> ...


Does that mean a check valve prevents dripping while relying on pressure regulation at the pump and cf prevent tripping but also maintains a certain pressure in the even the pump is not regulated. ie 10 pumps vs 20 vs 30 level pressure of a manual backpack.

While a battery operated pump is constant 20psi so we just need to prevent the drips.


----------

